# pixel mort?



## Shenrone62 (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour , j'ai acheter un ipad 2 il y a 5 jour et depuis aujourdhui un petit point blanc et apparu sur mon écran a gauche , est ce que je peux le passer en garantie ? merci d'avance


----------



## nifex (9 Juillet 2012)

Fais plutot un retour et achète en un nouveau...


----------



## Shenrone62 (10 Juillet 2012)

Ok merci , je vien de,recevoir,un iPad neuf par contre j'ai foirer l'application du film de protection yes bourrer de bulle mdr .


----------



## nifex (10 Juillet 2012)

C'est normal, je n'ai jamais réussi à le mettre


----------



## MacSedik (11 Juillet 2012)

Shenrone62 a dit:


> Ok merci , je vien de,recevoir,un iPad neuf par contre j'ai foirer l'application du film de protection yes bourrer de bulle mdr .



Je te conseille aussi d'activer la correction d'orthographe auto parce que là c'est du charabia ton message :mouais:


----------



## Shenrone62 (11 Juillet 2012)

Mdr , je sais le problème c'est que je suis me suis dépêcher car bizarrement la wifi à du mal à capter avec mon iPad à mon camping pourtant avec mon Pc j'ai les réseau à fond , est ce normal d'avoir une aussi grosse différence de signal wifi ? Merci


----------

